# Betriebsmittelkennzeichen: neue Norm?



## Perfektionist (19 April 2013)

statt U wie Umrichter nun K? statt R wie Resistor nun E? hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## MSB (19 April 2013)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> statt U wie Umrichter nun K? statt R wie Resistor nun E? hab ich da was nicht mitbekommen?


Ist wohl so, aber das ist auch erst seit ca. 10 Jahren so, also noch nicht wirklich lange 

Dazwischen gab es dann die 61346, und mittlerweile heißt das Ding 81346.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (19 April 2013)

MSB schrieb:


> Ist wohl so, aber das ist aber erst seit 10 Jahren so, also noch nicht wirklich lange


da bin ich nun aber richtig erstaunt, wie lange meine alte Firma das ignoriert hat...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (19 April 2013)

Da tut deine Firma gut dran, ich werde
es auch bis zur Rente ignorieren, es 
wird ja bestimmt noch öfter geändert.


----------



## Atta18088 (19 April 2013)

Umrichter ist und bleibt bei uns A :O


----------



## Blockmove (19 April 2013)

Wir ignorieren die "neue" Norm auch.
Q ist der Motorschutzschalter und K der Schütz
Basta!

Da halt ich es mit dem Rostigen Nagel. Wir sitzen das bis zur Rente aus 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Cassandra (20 April 2013)

Hallo Ihr,  

 Scheixxe echt? - Ihr benutzt alle schon die Norm mit Großbuchstaben?!?

 Findet Ihr das nicht etwas übertrieben, gleich jede Modeerscheinung mitzumachen?

 Klar weiß ich, dass man nicht stehen bleiben darf und mit der Zeit gehen muss. Nur solange das Tintenfass noch so voll, die Sütterlin-Schablone fast neuwertig, und das Zeichenbrett noch nicht abgeschrieben ist, wäre das absolute Verschwendung. 

LG Cassandra  

 PS: Wenn inzwischen jemand Tipp-Ex in Ocker-Schattierungen erfunden hätte, wären meine Unterlagen fast nicht von den ganz modernen zu unterscheiden...


----------



## Crack123 (20 April 2013)

Hallöchen!


und zum Thema Beschriftung K Q ?? ich kenne bei uns noch sehr viel c und d und e haha 

Wir selber halten uns noch an die Vorige Generation von Markierungen ala A für Bauteile wie SPS / Umrichter usw, K Schütze, Q Motorschutz usw. was ich auch gut finde!

lg


----------



## Nost (20 April 2013)

In meiner Ausbildung vor die ich vor 13 Jahren begonnen hatte, lernten ich erst 2 Jahre die gute alte Norm, dann 1,5 Jahre die neue Norm... Nach der Ausbildung Stellte ich dann recht schnell fest das nirgens die neue Norm und oftmals nicht mals die alte Norm korrekt umgesetzt wird. Wenn es einigermassen verständlich und einheitlich ist bin ich schon zufrieden. Magnetventilspulen als K und Meldeleuchten als P brauch wirklich keiner.


----------



## c.wehn (20 April 2013)

Wir könnten ja ne sps Forums Norm machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2013)

c.wehn schrieb:


> Wir könnten ja ne sps Forums Norm machen



Gute Idee, ich finde das Betriebsmittel etwas Persönlicher benannt werden sollten.

wie ich es zur Zeit noch kenne (ich weiß es entspricht nicht der neuen Norm)
=Anlage.Funktion-BMK:Anschluss
=B65.004-K71M:13

könnte in Zukunft heißen
=Berlin.Gärtner-Paul:Küche


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2013)

Aber nicht das die Anlagen in Zukunft Twitter-Accounts haben.


#schonwiedereinestörung

#lassdiefingerausdemlichtvorhang

#nothaltistkeinpausentaster

etc..


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 April 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Aber nicht das die Anlagen in Zukunft Twitter-Accounts haben.
> 
> 
> #schonwiedereinestörung
> ...



Doch, doch keine schlechte Idee, funktionieren Sie gut bekommen Sie 
einen 'Danke Button'.


----------



## Matze001 (20 April 2013)

der kunde muss für jede störungsfreie betriebsstunde einen betrag X auf dein paypal-konto überweisen

#totalvomthemaabdrift


----------



## Licht9885 (21 April 2013)

Wieso ist doch toll die Norm SPS Baugruppen (DI/DO/AI/AO usw.) heißen K genauso wie Hilfsschütze ,Motorschutzschalter und Lastschütze heißen Q 
Drosseln heißen glaub ich L usw. 
Mal ehrlich wer hat da den Lack gesoffen habe irgendwie das gefühl das alle paar Jahre irgendwer auf die Idee Kommt es sind noch nicht alle Buchstaben des Alphabet benutzt. Frei nach dem Motto da geht noch was.


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Naja die Definition von K finde ich schon einleuchtend (Signalverarbeitung)...

Aber warum wird es immer geändert: Solche Grämien brauchen halt auch Arbeit, und wenn sich nichts mehr ändert haben sie auch keine Existenzberechtigung mehr.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## PaelzerAusRhodt (15 Mai 2013)

Ich verwende die Norm 81346 durchaus.
Das wichtigste das mit der 61346 schon gekommen ist:
- es wird auf den Anwendungszweck eingegangen, nicht mehr auf das Bauteil.
Ein Schütz der einen Motor steuert ist Q, während ein Hilfsschütz K ist.

Es lohnt sich die Norm zu lesen und die Gedanken dahinter zu verfolgen. Es gibt nicht nur Teil 1....


----------

